
Airport biometric scanners 'failing to protect Britain's borders' - iuguy
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/travelnews/8090820/Airport-biometric-scanners-failing-to-protect-Britains-borders-whistleblower-claims.html
======
iuguy
Security is hard. Biometrics are hard. Doing biometric security even harder.
While there's always going to be a failure rate for any biometric
authentication, I'm surprised that there's no fallback mechanism to spot it
occuring.

Does HN know of anywhere else these scanners are being used? What are your
thoughts?

